# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] EXIL : un jeu d'acrobaties et de saucisses

## Froyok

*EXIL !*
Non ne partez pas, ça ne s'adresse pas à vous ! EXIL c'est le jeu que je développe actuellement. J'en vois déjà qui lèvent la main, allez-y, je vous écoute...

*EXIL, qu'est-ce que c'est ?*
EXIL est un jeu vidéo entièrement en 3D que je développe avec l'UDK (Unreal Developement Kit). (Le jeu fonctionne uniquement sous Windows, l'UDK n'étant pas disponible pour mac et linux actuellement)

*Quel est le type du jeu ?*
EXIL est un jeu de plate-formes orienté action. Dans EXIL, la volonté est faite de proposer une jouabilité et un univers permettant différentes actions et des explorations  d'environnements très varié dans les trois dimensions  (profondeur, verticalité, environnements gigantesques)... Mais EXIL c'est avant tout un héros pouvant réaliser de nombreuses acrobaties ! Tel le Prince de Perse, Enklave peut courir sur les mur, se battre, grimper... et plein de nouvelles choses ! Par exemple, Enklave possède une lame d'une solidité à toute épreuve lui permettant de se fixer où il le souhaite sur un mur. Libre à vous d'explorer comme vous le souhaitez les niveaux du jeu !

*Quel est le personnage principal dans EXIL ?*
EXIL permet d'incarner Enklave, un barbare déchu de son trône lors de la conquête de son royaume par un despote. Enklave est est Roi de son royaume après avoir été élu par le peuple. C'est un excellent bretteur. Il a trois chiens...

*C'est quoi l'histoire ?*
Enklave, roi d'un prospère royaume, se voit exilé suite à un coup d'état, vers Cianadex, une île perdue au milieu d’un sombre océan subissant en permanence sous une gigantesque et violente tempête. Cette île est en réalité un ancien royaume dévasté et servant de prison aux bannis et prisonnier des autres royaumes. L’anarchie qui y régne, même si certains bannis tente de survivre en s'unissant. Le peuple d'Enklave est en danger de mort, le despote ayant prit la place d'Enklave peut à tous moment lâcher une gemme de cristal... Cristal qui peut réduire à néant un royaume entier !
Enklave n'as pas de temps à perdre, il doit renter sauver son peuple, sauver sa famille !

*Quel est l'univers d'EXIL ?*
EXIL se situe dans un monde formé par plusieurs royaumes, chacun gouvernés par un Roi.
 Enklave possédait l'un de ses royaumes, avant de perdre son trône. L'île perdue, Cianadex, est un de ces nombreux royaumes, mais est aujourd'hui anéanti. EXIL possède un univers sombre et "glauque". Ainsi, une grosse partie du jeu se déroule sur une île isolée au milieu de l'océan, île qui abrite une cité abandonnée et un château en ruines, et d'autres "mystères"...

Quelques détails :
_*L'époque :_
Difficile de classer dans une époque particulière, du moins comparativement à un courant artistique particulier. L'univers est médiévale, mais accepte une architecture gothique, avec une architecture dénué d'ornementation. Difficile à décrire. Plus simplement, l'architecture use en générale de pierre polie, plane, sans détails. Mais lors de lieux important, de signes particuliers, ceux-ci se retrouve très ornementé, proche d'un style rococo. L'univers est donc médiévale, donc charrettes, feu de camp, et mashmallow, ha non pardon. Ce style n'est notable par exemple que vers les châteaux, brut à leur base, et finement décoré dans les plus grandes hauteurs. de plus, plus un château est haut, plus il témoigne de la prestance de ces occupants, c'est pour cela que le château de Cianadex et ses tours sont très hautes.
_
*L'île :_
L'île (nommée Cianadex) est en fait un ancien royaume, aujourd'hui déchu. Varia faisait partie de la famille royale, fille du roi, celui du faire face aux invasion qui précède la période de paix qui profite actuellement à Enklave. Ce royaume à subit de nombreuses attaque, et la plus terrible, la corruption des cristaux. Bref, c'est aujourd'hui un royaume complètement dévasté, laissé à l'abandon. Sa ville principale (la cité abandonnée dans le jeu), qui se trouvait prospère, n'est plus que ruines et cadavres desséché datant de la grande guerre des
royaumes.
_*Les Cristaux :_
Les cristaux présents dans EXIL sont un fléau sans nom ! Une fois lâché, il poussent et se développent tel des champignons et dévorent/contaminent tout sur leur passage.


*Recrutement :*
Je suis tous seul actuellement, et je dois dire que j'ai du pain sur la planche, Vous pouvez aider le projet à progresser. Actuellement je cherche :

[1 Graphiste]
[Son but est de composer des artwork, des concepts graphique du jeu, que ce soit des lieux ou des personnages. Le point le plus recherché pour le moment est un graphiste capable de créer et mettre en couleurs les environnements imaginés pour EXIL afin de définir une charte esthétique et permette le commencement des premier niveaux 3D]

[1/2 Modeleur 3D]
[Je recherche 1 ou 2 modeleurs 3D travaillant en HigthPoly afin d'assurer un meilleurs rendu des normalmap et éviter tout soucis avec le moteur 3D. Je cherche des perosnnes sachant modéliser des personnages (squelettes et animations) ainsi que des static (model de décoration). Le modeleur devras obligatoirement travailler sous l'un de ces programmes (restrictions du à l'outil d'export des models vers le moteur 3D) : 3DSMax, XSI (mod tool ou non), Maya, Blender.]

[1/2 Mappeur (level designer)]
[Ces personnes devront connaître l'unreal editor (ou un autre logiciel de création de niveau) pour composer les niveaux 3D du jeu. Je ne dis pas non à des personnes voulant travailler sur le projet et n'ayant encore jamais touché à l'unreal engine.]
*
Ça sort quand ?*
Pas tout de suite ! J'apprends tout juste à me servir de l'unreal engine 3 pour le moment. De plus beaucoups d eniveaux sont à créer, et actuellement je réalise qulques models 3D. Je suis sur l'élaboration d'une petite scène en ce moment. Il s'agit d'une rue de type persianne.

*Comment suivre le projet ?*
Ce n'est pas les moyens qui manque, vous avez déjà ce devblog ! ;)
Mais vous pouvez aussi retrouver le projet sur la toile à cette adresse :
http://www.gamemakers.fr/
Notez également qu'une section spéciale à été ouvertes afin que vous puissiez suivre pas à pas l'évolution du projet : la section WIP ! (Work In Progress)
Dans cette section vous pourrez y voir des travaux en cour de réalisation.
http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/wip/

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Shamanix

Heu.... Oui en effet, tu aurais bien besoins au moins d'un graphiste.
Hélas je n'es aucunes connaissances en la matière, ni d'ailleurs dans aucune autres, en fait je suis useless, comme ce post  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Heu.... Oui en effet, tu aurais bien besoins au moins d'un graphiste.


C'est gentil de dire que je ne sais pas dessiner...  :tired: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Brouette Quantique

> [1/2 Modeleur 3D]


La tête ou les jambes?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme871

Il est très joli ton dessin  :Emo: .
Y'a une coquille par contre, non ? 



> Le point le plus recherché pour le moment est un graph*ique*

----------


## Froyok

> La tête ou les jambes?


Au moins la saucisse ?  :Emo: 




> Il est très joli ton dessin .
> Y'a une coquille par contre, non ?


Merci pour le dessin, pas finit encore par contre...  :;): 
Yep corrigé, quelques autres coquilles aussi.

----------


## rOut

> Heu.... Oui en effet, tu aurais bien besoins au moins d'un graphiste.


J'aurais plutôt dit d'un grammairiste...  ::ninja:: 

C'est pas méchant hein, c'est juste que les fautes ça casse un peu la crédibilité, c'est tout. Sinon, comme je l'ai déjà dit, je suis impressionné par ta motivation, bon courage.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Yep corrigé, quelques autres coquilles aussi.


Vu en scrollant vite fait : 




> Les cristaux présent*s*

----------


## Froyok

> J'aurais plutôt dit d'un grammairiste... 
> 
> C'est pas méchant hein, c'est juste que les fautes ça casse un peu la crédibilité, c'est tout. Sinon, comme je l'ai déjà dit, je suis impressionné par ta motivation, bon courage.


Va te plaindre à Half, il avait dit qu'il me relirait...  ::P:

----------


## Raphyo

Froyok il est vert  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Froyok il est vert


Yep je suis malade...

----------


## Plasmamate

Tu devrais créer un Game Design Document, en gros une bible où tu va décrire en détail le jeu ( un exemple,un GDD de Chris Taylor ) ça va aider le graphiste pour créer un univers graphique et t'aider à définir ce qu'est ton jeu pour éviter que ça parte dans tout les sens.
Good night and good luck !

----------


## Froyok

> Tu devrais créer un Game Design Document, en gros une bible où tu va décrire en détail le jeu ( un exemple,un GDD de Chris Taylor ) ça va aider le graphiste pour créer un univers graphique et t'aider à définir ce qu'est ton jeu pour éviter que ça parte dans tout les sens.
> Good night and good luck !


J'avais oublié de préciser ce point :
Le scénario ET le game design seront disponible fin novembre, j'en ai bientôt terminé leur écriture. Je me suis inspiré du gamedesign de warsow pour ma part, 30 pages de bonheur !  ::wub::

----------


## half

> Tu devrais créer un Game Design Document, en gros une bible où tu va décrire en détail le jeu ( un exemple,un GDD de Chris Taylor ) ça va aider le graphiste pour créer un univers graphique et t'aider à définir ce qu'est ton jeu pour éviter que ça parte dans tout les sens.
> Good night and good luck !


Waaaaa !!! 1 an pour poster son premier message ! Amis floodeurs prenez exemple !

----------


## Plasmamate

C'est que j'étais occupé ( la crise, tout ça ).Bon ok, j'ai pas d'excuse mais bon vu que c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse ( je doit aussi faire un jeu pour mes études), je peut aider !  :B): 
Prochaine étape : trouver une image et trouver une citation pour mon profil !

----------


## Froyok

Que d'émotion, ton premier post sur ma première news !  :Emo:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Doomed Again, Era Vulgaris, Exil...

Nos canards ont du talent.

----------


## Plasmamate

Tout l'honneur est pour moi mais maintenant on arrête le flood ( je dééééteste ça ) et on se recentre sur le sujet, non mais !
Une question : c'est ton premier jeu ?

----------


## Froyok

On va devoir créé un éditeur tiens...
Les jeux estampillés "canard aprouved" et "enlarge your penis certified".  ::P: 




> Une question : c'est ton premier jeu ?


Premier vrai jeu oui, mais j'ai déjà 6 ans de mapping (level design) dans les pattes avec Half-life 1, half-life 2, Riddick escape form butcher bay.
J'ai jamais rien publié, mais j'ai pas mal testé/mappé. de plus je connais pas mal l'archi (grâce à mes études) et j'ai apprit le c++ et le ruby depuis juillet 2008.
J'ai soif de création depuis que j'ai 13ans, et ça empire ces dernière année, je prend plus de plaisir à créer un jeu qu'à y jouer...  ::O: 
(J'ai aussi touché à rpg maker 2003, mais j'ai honte...)

----------


## Deloras

Eh ça c'est de la news 0% matière grasse, avec des vrais morceaux d'offre d'embauche dedans  :B):

----------


## GPif

Yeah, je savais bien que cette UDK permettrais de bon ptit projet. Bon courage!

----------


## Plasmamate

Half-life,c++, ruby : sympa comme CV en effet. Moi j'ai plus touché à la 3D avec  3ds max ( squellettes,texturing) mais j'ai pas un super niveau : je suis plus (  par mes études) intéréssé par le game et le level design.
 Je vais tester l'UDK de ce pas (rime pauvre ).

Y'a aussi des tutos ( içi et là ).

----------


## Froyok

Héhé, je connais déjà hourence, faut dire aussi que je suis modérateur sur mapping-area, et qu'on à déjà recensé/créé pas mal de tutos, donc je suis pas perdu !  :;): 
Tenez, je viens de finir de mettre ingame ma scène 3d (vu dans la news) :


Bon c'est pas vraiment jolie, car j'ai pas encore cherché plus que ça pour le rendu des lumières. Donc pour le moment ça fait un peu fade la.

[EDIT]

----------


## Shamanix

> C'est gentil de dire que je ne sais pas dessiner...


Mais de rien écoute, si ma critique constructive peut servir a amélioré ton projet j'en suis heureux ^^

----------


## Froyok

T'auras pas de bêta na !  ::P:

----------


## Grim

Bonjour je me permet de poster pour te proposer de répondre à d'éventuel question que tu aurais sur l'unreal engine ou sur les soft de mod 3Dmax, maya (ou l'export entre ses programmes.)
J'ai réalisé mon travail de fin d'étude avec ses soft et peut être que je saurais t'aider sur certains problèmes.
Malheureusement je n'ai pas le temp pour le moment à t'aider directement sur le projet mais on ne sait jamais dans l'avenir... ^^

edit:si tu en a envie mp moi ton adresse msn ...

----------


## Froyok

> Bonjour je me permet de poster pour te proposer de répondre à d'éventuel question que tu aurais sur l'unreal engine


Ok, je prend note !  :;): 




> ou sur les soft de mod 3Dmax, maya (ou l'export entre ses programmes.)


Haarf, j'utilise le xsi mod tool...  ::|: 
J'ai pas les moyens de me payer 3ds ou maya (si je reste dans un cadre légal  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Grim

C'est pas les licences les moins cher effectivement ^^.

Sinon pour le sculpt high poly et la génération de normal je te conseil 3Dcoat qui n'est pas énormément cher (entre 100 et 200 euros je pense) et facile à prendre en main (avec les tutos qui vont bien). Il a un avantage sympa de pouvoir directement peindre la normal sur le mesh sans pour autant devoir passer par du high poly (d'autres programme ont sans doute cette feature mais c'est mon coup de coeur ^^)

----------


## Froyok

> C'est pas les licences les moins cher effectivement ^^.
> 
> Sinon pour le sculpt high poly et la génération de normal je te conseil 3Dcoat qui n'est pas énormément cher (entre 100 et 200 euros je pense) et facile à prendre en main (avec les tutos qui vont bien). Il a un avantage sympa de pouvoir directement peindre la normal sur le mesh sans pour autant devoir passer par du high poly (d'autres programme ont sans doute cette feature mais c'est mon coup de coeur ^^)


Je vais regarder ça, mais j'ai déjà zbrush entre les doigts.  :B): 
J'arrive à faire des pâté avec !

----------


## V!nc3r

J'vais p'têt me proposer (en tant qu'infographiste 3d). J't'envoie un mail pour te dire tout ça.

----------


## Mephisto

Tiens je savais pas pour la composante acrobatie de ton jeu, t'as pas peur d'en chier des troncs de séquoïa pour coder tout ça ?  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> Tiens je savais pas pour la composante acrobatie de ton jeu, t'as pas peur d'en chier des troncs de séquoïa pour coder tout ça ?


Nan, t'inquiète pas, j'ai déjà ma p'tite idée sur la question !  ::P: 


*Bon, je clôture pour le moment les offres d'embauches. j'ai du recevoir une petite dizaine de propositions (après un an de désert !  ), donc faut que j'étudie/tris tous ça, et je vous tiens au courant.*

----------


## del65

Je crains aussi pour le côté acrobatie et animations des persos en général.

Si les dévs de Assassins' creed 2 ont eu besoin de 3 mois de motion capture avec des acteurs et du matos de malade pour les mouvements des persos, c'est qu'à la main ça va être bien chaud à animer.

Des robots sur roues ou hoverboard ce sera déjà bien plus facile sans forcément casser le concept.

----------


## Froyok

> Si les dévs de Assassins' creed 2 ont eu besoin de 3 mois de motion capture avec du matos de malade pour les mouvements des persos, c'est qu'à la main ça va être bien chaud à animer.


Pas forcement, surtout avec un mélange keyframe/animation procédurale on peut obtenir des résultât plus rapidement qu'avec de la motion, et parfois de meilleur qualité.

Exemple :





> Des robots sur roues ou hoverboard ce sera déjà bien plus facile sans forcément casser le concept


 :tired: 
Non.

----------


## rOut

J'espère que ça sera gore et mature, j'ai encore la nostalgie de warrior within...  :Emo:

----------


## DarzgL

> Pas forcement, surtout avec un mélange keyframe/animation procédurale on peut obtenir des résultât plus rapidement qu'avec de la motion, et parfois de meilleur qualité.



Tu es sûr que c'est possible sans toucher au code source du moteur ça ?

----------


## Froyok

> Tu es sûr que c'est possible sans toucher au code source du moteur ça ?


Mi-sur.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grim

> Mi-sur.


Hmmm par expérience sans toucher au code source me semble qu'on sais juste reskiner les perso ut c'est à dire seulement réutiliser leur hiarchie de bones et changer le mesh (enfin seulement pour les persos jouable et bot).

Du moment que tu connais la contrainte c'est peut être jouable (sachant que tu es contraint par la hiérarchie ut) maintenant j'ai pas assez approfondi les anime tree et autres pour savoir si on sais faire gérer ses nouvelles animations par l'ia ou par le joueur

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je t'aime froyok tu es le plus gentil de tous les développeurs de jeux indé du monde entier. Gros biiisssouuxx.



Ne cherchez pas à comprendre.

----------


## Froyok

Faux-cul !  :tired: 


( ::ninja:: )

----------


## DarzgL

> Hmmm par expérience sans toucher au code source me semble qu'on sais juste reskiner les perso ut c'est à dire seulement réutiliser leur hiarchie de bones et changer le mesh (enfin seulement pour les persos jouable et bot).


Ben ouais mais non. Tu es "contraint" par la hiérarchie certes, mais cette hiérarchie est plutôt flexible et te permet de toucher à tout ce qui est "apparent". Il suffit de lire entièrement la classe "object" pour s'en rendre compte (Froyok tu sais ce qui t'attend  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Grim

> Ben ouais mais non. Tu es "contraint" par la hiérarchie certes, mais cette hiérarchie est plutôt flexible et te permet de toucher à tout ce qui est "apparent". Il suffit de lire entièrement la classe "object" pour s'en rendre compte (Froyok tu sais ce qui t'attend  ).


Le setuping et l'animation sont pas mon fort alors reprend moi si je me trompe mais avec la hiérarchie ut pas moyen de rajouter des membres en plus (genre 4 bras ou une paire d'aile qui auraient leur propres mouvement).


Et finalement une question que je me pose on vas prendre un saut à la prince of persia ou quand je joueur arrive au mur il s'accroche et remonte seul je vois pas trop cela réalisable sans toucher au code source.

----------


## HappyBlueFrog

*Exil => Infographiste 3D (High Poly)
*

Salut,

Voila je m'appelle Marianne j'ai 25 ans chui sur Paris et chui actuellement super dispo (au chomage...  ::sad:: )

Ton offre m'interesse, les jeux de plate forme j'adore  ::wub:: 

Si tu veux voir ce que je fais =>
http://uneinfographiste.free.fr

(Le site est pout l'instant en mise à jour alors y pas encore toutes les images, je te conseil de regarder pour l'instant ma DemoReel, mon film et mon CV. Je vais tacher de finir mon site assez rapidement, mais bon chui Infographiste 3D pas Webmaster....)

Sinon je bosse majoritairement sur 3DsMax et ds qq jours j'entame une formation ZBrush et avant ça j'ai fais 6 ans en belgique dans une école artistique donc je touche aussi pas mal en dessin  :^_^: 
Voila j'éspère que je suis à la hauteur pour faire partie de votre projet  ::rolleyes:: 

Bonne journée


_Marianne_

----------


## DarzgL

> Le setuping et l'animation sont pas mon fort alors reprend moi si je me trompe mais avec la hiérarchie ut pas moyen de rajouter des membres en plus (genre 4 bras ou une paire d'aile qui auraient leur propres mouvement).
> 
> 
> Et finalement une question que je me pose on vas prendre un saut à la prince of persia ou quand je joueur arrive au mur il s'accroche et remonte seul je vois pas trop cela réalisable sans toucher au code source.


Heuu excuse-moi mais j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas compris l'"Unreal Way".
Tu peux créer n'importe quel genre de jeux avec l'UDK, la limitation se situe juste à la structure très basique du jeu que tu ne peux pas changer faute de licence. Mais si tu veux créer un monstre de 10 m de haut avec 8 bras qui crache du feu, c'est théoriquement possible, il suffit de créer la ou les classes qui vont te permettre de l'intégrer au jeu.

----------


## rOut

Whaaa, c'est payé en plus !?

:lanceunerumeur:

----------


## Anonyme957

> Le peuple d'Enklave est en danger de mort, le despote ayant prit la place d'Enklave peut à tous moment lâcher une gemme de cristal... Cristal qui peut réduire à néant un royaume entier !


Petite question pour le scénario : si le vilainpabo il a pris la place du gentil, pourquoi il détruirait tout son joli royaume qu'il-est-à-lui-maintenant ?  ::O:

----------


## rOut

Parce que c'est un méchant tiens.  ::O:

----------


## Grim

> Heuu excuse-moi mais j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas compris l'"Unreal Way".
> Tu peux créer n'importe quel genre de jeux avec l'UDK, la limitation se situe juste à la structure très basique du jeu que tu ne peux pas changer faute de licence. Mais si tu veux créer un monstre de 10 m de haut avec 8 bras qui crache du feu, c'est théoriquement possible, il suffit de créer la ou les classes qui vont te permettre de l'intégrer au jeu.


On est d'accord mais la création de ses classes passe par de l'unreal script vu que c'est pour moi une spécialisation à part entière et que le chef de projet n'y a peut être pas pensé pour ses futur embauches je pensais juste bon de le souligner, parceque apprendre à faire du script sur UT du jour au lendemain n'est pas à la portée de tous.

Pour ce projet je pense donc qui auras un bon gros travail de "codage" derrière car rien que la composant acrobatie ne se marie pas bien à la structure basique comme tu dis du jeu.

----------


## Mephisto

C'est bien ce que je disais, les troncs de séquoïa... ::rolleyes:: 




> *Exil => Infographiste 3D (High Poly)
> *
> 
> Salut,
> 
> Voila je m'appelle Marianne j'ai 25 ans chui sur Paris et chui actuellement super dispo (au chomage... )
> 
> Sinon je bosse majoritairement sur 3DsMax et ds qq jours j'entame une formation ZBrush et avant ça j'ai fais 6 ans en belgique dans une école artistique donc je touche aussi pas mal en dessin 
> 
> ...


Froyok y a un client pour toi là.  ::O: 




> Parce que c'est un méchant tiens.


  :tired:

----------


## rOut

> Froyok y a un client pour toi là.


Une, même. Ca marche drôlement bien son plan pour draguer finalement  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Une, même. Ca marche drôlement bien son plan pour draguer finalement


Grave !  :B): 

Nan sérieux, j'ai encore reçu 4 demandes, alors que j'étais fermé... Putain, je vais me retrouver avec 60 CV, et devoir vendre le jeu !  ::o: 
Sinon désolé les gens de pas être passé, j'ai passé quelque nuits de folie avec mon infection urinaire et ma coupure internet... bref, ça m'a permit de commencer l'écriture du gamedesign. donc à tous ceux qui ont posté (*et cay finit !*), je vous recontacterais pour vous signaler une "réunion", permettant de définir qui fait quoi... (mais bon, pas d'illusions, je demandais 5 postes, j'ai une 15 propositions à peu près, y'aura pas de place pour tout le monde.)

---------------




> On est d'accord mais la création de ses classes passe par de l'unreal script vu que c'est pour moi une spécialisation à part entière et que le chef de projet n'y a peut être pas pensé pour ses futur embauches je pensais juste bon de le souligner, parceque apprendre à faire du script sur UT du jour au lendemain n'est pas à la portée de tous.


J'avoue, quand j'ai vu la gueule des scripts...  ::O: 




> Pour ce projet je pense donc qui auras un bon gros travail de "codage" derrière car rien que la composant acrobatie ne se marie pas bien à la structure basique comme tu dis du jeu.


mais alors la aps d'accord, surtout que d'après ce que j'ai lu/vu, en partie sur la doc, on peut carrément réécrire les classe primaires en en faisant un héritage et en redéfinissant certains paramètres... Donc pour moi tous est possible... comme le jeu de la vie !

----------------




> Petite question pour le scénario : si le vilainpabo il a pris la place du gentil, pourquoi il détruirait tout son joli royaume qu'il-est-à-lui-maintenant ?


Il se sert des cristaux comme une menace, il sait très bien qu'Enklave ne se rebifera pas contre lui, sont naïfs les gentils hein, donc forcément, le méchant, pour lui c'est une menace en l'air. Pas pour Enklave qui pense à son peuple, sa famille. de plus, même dans le cas ou Enklave se rebifferais, le méchant à déjà un royaume, pour lui c'est "soumet-toi ou crève"... Il à rien à perdre, il prend le royaume d'Enklave comme acquis à partir du moment ou Enklave courbe l'échine. 

:limpide:

Sont vraiment machiavéliques ses méchant...  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme957

> Il se sert des cristaux comme une menace, il sait très bien qu'Enklave ne se rebifera pas contre lui, sont naïfs les gentils hein, donc forcément, le méchant, pour lui c'est une menace en l'air. Pas pour Enklave qui pense à son peuple, sa famille. de plus, même dans le cas ou Enklave se rebifferais, le méchant à déjà un royaume, pour lui c'est "soumet-toi ou crève"... Il à rien à perdre, il prend le royaume d'Enklave comme acquis à partir du moment ou Enklave courbe l'échine. 
> 
> :limpide:
> 
> Sont vraiment machiavéliques ses méchant...


 
 ::O: 
:relit:
 ::huh:: 
:relit:
 :tired: 
:relit:
 ::w00t:: 
 ::lol:: 
Jay compris !

----------


## DarzgL

> Il se sert des cristaux comme une menace, il sait très bien qu'Enklave ne se rebifera pas contre lui, sont naïfs les gentils hein, donc forcément, le méchant, pour lui c'est une menace en l'air. Pas pour Enklave qui pense à son peuple, sa famille. de plus, même dans le cas ou Enklave se rebifferais, le méchant à déjà un royaume, pour lui c'est "soumet-toi ou crève"... Il à rien à perdre, il prend le royaume d'Enklave comme acquis à partir du moment ou Enklave courbe l'échine. 
> 
> :limpide:
> 
> Sont vraiment machiavéliques ses méchant...


Mouais c'est quand même bancal, pourquoi il s'empare du royaume s'il n'en a rien à foutre ? A ce moment là invente une histoire classique du genre le méchant veut se venger du gentil ou des ancêtres du gentil qui l'ont battu/humilié/jesaispas.

----------


## Mephisto

Wai une histoire de vengeance qui remonte à l'enfance, Enklave lui avait piqué ses frites.  ::ninja:: 


Sérieusement c'est vrai que c'est un peu alambiqué et que l'on voit mal la motivation du méchant à être méchant.  :tired:

----------


## Bibule

Il va pas dévoiler tous les tenants et aboutissants, ainsi qu'autres rebondissements ici non plus sinon il y aura plus aucune surprise au moment de la sortie du jeu (oui je me projette vachement dans le futur).  ::): 
Dans son premier message c'est juste un synopsis pas le scénario complet  ::ninja::  (...j'espère  :tired: ).

----------


## Froyok

> Dans son premier message c'est juste un synopsis pas le scénario complet .


Tout à fait.

----------


## Froyok

> Mouais c'est quand même bancal, pourquoi il s'empare du royaume s'il n'en a rien à foutre ? A ce moment là invente une histoire classique du genre le méchant veut se venger du gentil ou des ancêtres du gentil qui l'ont battu/humilié/jesaispas.


J'ai du mal m'exprimer :
le méchant chercher à conquérir tous les royaumes, pour les mettre sous sa botte, celui d'Enklave entre autre. Mais le "méchant" est prêt à réduire à néant les royaumes s'opposant à lui. D'où le "crève ou soumet-toi". En bref, les royaumes ne voulant pas céder sont anéantis, les autres sont aux ordres du méchant :kinapasencoredenomsuffisemmentclassepourêtredit:  .

----------


## Bibule

> les autres sont aux ordres du méchant :kinapasencoredenomsuffisemmentclassepourêtredit:  .


Uhu si tu as besoin d'aides pour le nom, tu sais à qui t'adresser ::happy2:: .

----------


## Froyok

Pas de soucis bibule, merci encore pour le Cianadex !  ::P: 
Sinon : http://www.exil-game.fr/

[EDIT]
Le nayx-gen c'est le bien (bon ça reste un petit test ) :

----------


## DarzgL

Ca manque d'AA tout ça...  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Ca manque d'AA tout ça...


Pour du dev y'en à pas besoin, de plus c'est prit de l'éditeur, pas ingame.

----------


## Froyok

Mise à jour, nouveau job disponible :



> [1 Scripter UnrealScript ou un Programmer prêt à apprendre l'unreal Script]
> [Son but sera par le biais de l'unreal script de coder la majorité du jeu, gérer les interactions du joueur entre le niveau et les plateformes. Également coder un système de combats. Il devra coder aussi le lien entre les animations du personnage est ses actions.]

----------


## DarzgL

> Mise à jour, nouveau job disponible :


Et toi là-dedans tu fais quoi ?  ::):   :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Et toi là-dedans tu fais quoi ?


-Organisation
-Texturing
-Modeling
-Programmation
-Artworks
-Level design
-...

C'est pas parce que je demande de l'aide que je compte pas en branler une après...  :tired: 

[EDIT] D'ailleurs :

Tout chaud d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## DarzgL

> -Organisation
> -Texturing
> -Modeling
> -Programmation
> -Artworks
> -Level design
> -...
> 
> C'est pas parce que je demande de l'aide que je compte pas en branler une après... 
> ...


'Tain toi et le second degré ça fait deux  :^_^:  D'ailleurs j'ai un peu (beaucoup) de mal avec la "strcture" de l'UE...
Beau boulot le muret, c'est toujours avec XSI MD et Zbrush ?

----------


## Froyok

> Beau boulot le muret, c'est toujours avec XSI MD et Zbrush ?


Xsi mod tool uniquement. Me suis pas encore lancé dans zbrush (par manque de temps).

----------


## DarzgL

> Xsi mod tool uniquement. Me suis pas encore lancé dans zbrush (par manque de temps).


Tu fais tes normal maps avec quoi du coup ?

----------


## Froyok

> Tu fais tes normal maps avec quoi du coup ?


Par une méthode simple : d'après la diffuse map je créer une normal grâce au logiciel crazy bump. Je fais ça uniquement pour les mesh simple.

----------


## Emualynk

> [EDIT] D'ailleurs :
> http://media.moddb.com/images/games/...1522/muret.jpg
> Tout chaud d'aujourd'hui.


Ceci est un mensonge !  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Ceci est un mensonge !


The low wall is a lie ?  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca manque d'AA tout ça...


De l'AA en dev'? C'est n'imp'...  ::|:

----------


## Emualynk

> The low wall is a lie ?


Plutôt un quatre-quart en fait.

----------


## Mephisto

Bon aloooooOoOooors, ça avance ? Des nouvelles ? T'as décidé d'engager des gars qui ont postulés sur le projet ? Tu officialises la Dev Team, encore des screens ? Allez lâches le morceau. ::rolleyes:: 


 :tired:  'tendez...


Non, c'est bon, ma derniere phrase n'est pas trop sous-entendue.

----------


## Froyok

A mais maintenant c'est top secret !  ::ninja:: 
Bon, tous ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'une réunion est prévu courant la fin de semaine. Et que j'ai accepté 6 membres en plus de moi.

----------


## Froyok

Bon, ça avance tranquillement, j'ai pas encore de screens qui font baver.
Dans le pire (pire) des cas, des screens fin janvier/début février. Les level designers sont lancé, moi je programme (et vais bientôt me pendre). La machine est lancé !  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Apprends à frapper sans faire de marque et tu seras le roi du ... le roi.

----------


## Froyok

Ha mais je le fais déjà, et pour l'ambiance, ils sont tous dans une cave !  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Bon, parce que je vois que tous le monde aime EXIL (ne vous bousculez pas surtout...  ::ninja:: ), voici quelque travaux réalisé par Kasselfe, pour aider les levels designers.

----------


## Froyok

Rien d'extraordinaire... en fait si, pour moi.  ::ninja:: 
J'ai découvert les échelles !



Et sinon j'ai un peu taffé sur la caméra, le système de saut, les points de vie du joeur, ce qui donne ça :

Désolé pour la qualité, quelques soucis entre fraps et l'udk.


Allez les fanboys, on sort les pompons et on danse pour moi !  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Yo Froyok, c'est peut être moi qui n'est pas bien réveillé mais je ne comprends pas bien ce que ton système de sauts a de spécial dans la vidéo... Et les points de vie du joueur... Bah je ne vois que ceux d' Unreal c'est normal ?

----------


## Mephisto

Wai tout pareil. Il a quoi de particulier le saut ?  ::huh:: 




> Et les points de vie du joueur... Bah je ne vois que ceux d' Unreal c'est normal ?


Encore je me disais pas top le style medfan pour l'hud.  :tired: 

En tout cas c'est pas vilain le ptit bout de décor avec les lumières, vivement la suite.  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Han les consommateurs !  :tired: 
Faut savoir que je travaille pour le moment que sur le fond pour le moment. Donc HUD unreal, c'est normal. C'est le nombre de point de vie qui à changé, pour le saut, j'ai tout simplement supprimé le double saut que j'ai remplacé par un plus grand.

Ce qu'il fallait voir surtout, c'est la caméra, qui permet de regarder autour du personnage, ce qui de base n'est pas possible. J'ai du retravailler pas mal de code à la base pour arriver à ce résultât. Donc voilà, je vous montrait le résultât, même si ce n'est pas à la hauteur de la sue qui est tombée...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Remboursez !

----------


## Froyok

> Remboursez !


Non.

-----


Que faut-il y voir ? Des bug et des test, je tente d'accrocher le jour, comme le fera le prince à une corniche, pour le moment je cherche pa sà animer la chsoe, juste à tester si le déplacement se fait correctement. Autant la première corniche me convient très bien, autant la deuxième je comprend pas pourquoi elle bogue...  :tired:  Surement un problème de collision, le mélange avec la physique...

Je vais pas poster toutes les vidéos de dev, donc ej vous invite à consulter ce lien à l'avenir :
http://www.youtube.com/user/froyokfr

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah si, poste tout ici, sinon à quoi bon ce devblog ?

----------


## Froyok

> Bah si, poste tout ici, sinon à quoi bon ce devblog ?


Bah je sais pas, je m'attendais à plus d'entrain... Donc je sais pas si poster toute mes vids de dev est utile, je pense montrer surtout celles qui montrent les grosses avancées.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Comme tu veux ... 
Je pense que le problème de l'entrain suscité par ton projet est qu'il n'y a finalement pas grand chose à ce mettre sous la dent, tu l'as annoncé bien trop tôt, t'es vidéos c'est surtout des essais "youtube génération" sur l'udk et non des avancés sur le jeu.
 Les artworks un peu plus haut c'était vraiment bien, continue plutôt dans cette voie là et montre du in game quand il y en aura. Là c'est quand même beaucoup trop flou.

----------


## Darkath

> Bah je sais pas, je m'attendais à plus d'entrain... Donc je sais pas si poster toute mes vids de dev est utile, je pense montrer surtout celles qui montrent les grosses avancées.


Ben les gens lisent mais ne répondent pas forcément  :;): 





> tu l'as annoncé bien trop tôt


AHEM, hem ! aaarr *s'etouffe en toussant bruyamment* :<_<:

----------


## Froyok

> AHEM, hem ! aaarr *s'etouffe en toussant bruyamment*


Faut que tu m'expliques la.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il veut dire que c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité je crois ^^'.

----------


## Froyok

:^_^:

----------


## Darkath

> Il veut dire que c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité je crois ^^'.


Oui voila  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Une flopée de choses rien que pour vos yeux !

---------------

*Level design*
Petit test de post-processing, test d'eau. Et un model de falaise au passage.



---------------

*Chara design :*
Varia - Premier tests


---------------

*Modeling :*

----------


## Froyok

*Suite du modeling :*


Mise en scène de plusieurs models, ce n'est pas un niveau :





------------------

Actuellement tous les levels designer bossent sur un niveau avec des maisons en colombage, j'ai réalisé cette nuit le tout tout premier screen (la plage, voir plus haut). 
Certains des models présenté sont finis, d'autres non, et sont en cour de ré élaboration. Il n'y a que deux level designer au boulot sur quatre (à cause de leur taf), mais d'ici janvier ça devrait bouger encore plus. Sinon je poursuit ma programmation, et c'est pas folichon, en témoigne cette vidéo :

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oh mais c'est mignon comme tout dis moi ! On la voit quand en mouvement la petite  ? Elle sort d'où ?

----------


## Anton

Mazette mais c'est que c'est tout joli tout ça oui  ::o: 
Bon courage  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> Oh mais c'est mignon comme tout dis moi !


 :B): 
Sachant qu'un des level designer à déjà bossé sur un grod mod pour ut3.



> Elle sort d'où ?


Pour Varia, marianne s'est inspiré de plusieurs actrice, photos, et autres, c'est un pot pourris de beauté ! Mais notez que c'est encore du wip pour son visage, ça va encore changer.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je voulais dire de quel log ?

----------


## Froyok

> Je voulais dire de quel log ?


Marianne a commencer à modéliser Varia depuis zéro sous 3DSmax.
Moi j'utilise Xsi. Sinon les autres sont sous 3DS.

[EDIT] Marianne utilise zbrush pour le highpoly, et Ataru (les trois quart des models du second post) mudbox.

----------


## Mephisto

Woaw, c'est bien beau tout ça, ça promet pour la suite.  ::):  
Très sympa,vraiment , c'est mignon comme tout et les batiments ont une architecture interessante.
Question : ils seront visitables ?

Y a encore beaucoup de boulot ça augure du bon, mes encouragements à l'équipe.  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> Question : ils seront visitables ?


De mon point de vue : non, car ça à peu d'intérêt. La caméra ne permettra pas d'en profiter, et ce serais surtout décoratif. Mais je n'ai pas interdit aux autres level designers de faire des intérieurs. Bien entendu l'intérieur du château sera visitable.

----------


## Mephisto

Okay okay, je pensais que ça pouvait apporter à l'immersion, et puis amener des dialogues avec les habitants mais après relecture du premier post il n'est pas fait état d'une composante RPG qu'elle qu'elle soit alors j'ai rien dit.  :;): 

D'ailleurs à ce niveau tu nous as pas trop dit. Il y aura des dialogues dans les phases d'exploration, genre avec des villageois, un pecheur, un garde ? Est ce que le statut du héros influencera ces dialogues ( le fait qu'il est été roi toussa ) ?

----------


## Froyok

> D'ailleurs à ce niveau tu nous as pas trop dit. Il y aura des dialogues dans les phases d'exploration, genre avec des villageois, un pecheur, un garde ?


Yep, les dialogues sont prévu, on pourra causer avec tout personnages (hors ennemis) que l'on croise, varia, les bannis, etc.




> Est ce que le statut du héros influencera ces dialogues ( le fait qu'il est été roi toussa ) ?


Hmm, j'y ai pas réfléchis, mais ça m'étonnerai. Par rapport au scénar, le joueur pourras pas influencer les dialogues, histoire linéaire oblige. Mais ça n'empêchera pas les dialogues d'être en rapport avec le statut d'Enklave!.

----------


## Froyok

Tout chaud :

----------


## Reizz

> Tout chaud :
> http://www.exil-game.fr/moddb/news2/min_Exil_wip_a.jpg http://www.exil-game.fr/moddb/news2/min_Exil_wip_b.jpg http://www.exil-game.fr/moddb/news2/...in_texture.jpg


Et c'est pas loin d'être les derniers si j'en crois l'information sur le dernier screen.  ::P: 

Sinon GG !

----------


## Mephisto

Juste : Woah. Pour de l'amateur, ça commence à avoir une super bonne gueule. 

Pressé et curieux d'en voir plus, et si un jour j'envisage un jeu en 3D ( mon projet actuel est en 2D ) je saurais à qui m'adresser.  ::P:  

Mes félicitations et à toi et à l'équipe, vous tiendez le bon bout.  :;): 



( Vous prévoyez de creer le modele du héros bientot ?  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## lokideath

> Tout chaud :
> http://www.exil-game.fr/moddb/news2/min_Exil_wip_a.jpg http://www.exil-game.fr/moddb/news2/min_Exil_wip_b.jpg http://www.exil-game.fr/moddb/news2/...in_texture.jpg


Ils sont trop fins les piliers, ca fait bizarre.

PS: arrête de télécharger des films de poneys, y a plus de place sur ton disque dur.

----------


## Froyok

> ( Vous prévoyez de creer le modele du héros bientot ?  )


C'est moi qui m'occupe de modéliser Enklave justement, actuellement on discute et élabore le personnage. On va essayer de pas réaliser un bossus tout de même...  ::rolleyes:: 
Promis, dès qu'un artwork nous plait, je le balance ici. On essaye de s'éloigner du prince d eperse, et comme enklave es tun roi, on tente de créer un personnage qui reflète son statut.

----------


## Mephisto

Oublie pas la moustache.  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ça prend forme!  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le problème à mes yeux c'est justement qu'il n'y a que la forme qui prend. A quand des infos sur le Gameplay ?

----------


## Froyok

> A quand des infos sur le Gameplay ?


Tout dépend : t'aimerais entendre quoi ? Je peux pas dire ce qui sera possible ou non actuellement car y'a un gros boulot au niveau de la programmation à réaliser et qui déterminera ce qui est faisable ou non.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Justement, tu as peut être commencé par le mauvais bout du coup, non ?

----------


## Froyok

> Justement, tu as peut être commencé par le mauvais bout du coup, non ?


Je ne pense pas : nous avons déjà un listing des possibilité et différentes actions qu'enklave va pouvoir réaliser, de même que les mouvement en combat. On a définit certaines interactions avec l'environnement, pour els énigmes, etc...
On a donc un beau de listing de "quoi faire", maintenant je suis sur le "comment faire".

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tout dépend : t'aimerais entendre quoi ? Je peux pas dire ce qui sera possible ou non actuellement car y'a un gros boulot au niveau de la programmation à réaliser et qui déterminera ce qui est faisable ou non.


Au sujet du futur gameplay, ce qui me ferais plaisir de lire c'est : "jouable en vue subjective".
 ::sad:: 

Steuplay...

----------


## Darkath

> Au sujet du futur gameplay, ce qui me ferais plaisir de lire c'est : "jouable en vue subjective".
> 
> 
> Steuplay...


Ben pour avoir une bonne vu subjective qui rendent bien dans ce genre de jeu (acrobaties toussa) faudrait avoir un body awarness à la mirror edge, ce qui me semble dur a faire pour un indépendant bénévole  ::siffle::

----------


## ElGato

Euh non. Joue à Thief...Ok, c'est pas un indépendant bénévole mais ç'a bientôt 12 ans.

----------


## Froyok

> Au sujet du futur gameplay, ce qui me ferais plaisir de lire c'est : "jouable en vue subjective".
> 
> 
> Steuplay...


C'est un gros boulot que de faire un body awayrrreness, tout comme ça l'est en vu à la 3em personne. La tâche est trop importance pour que 'lon puisse intégrer els deux, et par rapport à nos ressentis, on obtient un meilleur repère dans l'espace en vue à la 3e personne plutôt qu'à la première personne qui donne un aspect vomitif (on secoué dans tous les sens, miam).
Donc ça sera 3em personne uniquement.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Peuh sale casual.

----------


## Froyok

> Peuh sale casual.


Tu rigoleras moins quand tu verras que c'est à cause de tes doigts que tu peux pas réaliser le super saut millimétré qui te permettra de finir le jeu !  :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Jamais un jeu ne m'a résisté. JAMAIS.

----------


## Froyok

On va prévoir un mode de difficulté "Tyler" alors !  :Cigare: 
La tu pleureras !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Classe :B): , ca me rappelle ma jeunesse :Emo: , avec un pote on s'amusait avec le moteur source à construire des châteaux avec des pièges et des soldats dans le seul but de stopper l'avancée de l'autre... 
Temps qui s'en va et qui ne reviendra pas. *Soupir

----------


## DarzgL

Tyler faut pas t'étonner, avec l'UDK commencer par le mapping est très tentant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tentant oui, mais pour l'aboutissement et la cohérence d'un projet ne pas commencer par les fondements même, me laisse extrêmement dubitatif. 
Mais wait&see comme on dit.

----------


## Mephisto

Ben disons que, c'est plus facile de commencer par là, moi je vois sur mon projet, tant que j'ai pas tout les éléments graphiques, j'ai un peu de mal à mettre en place le reste. Même si bien souvent ça m'oblige à refaire lesdits graphismes une nouvelle fois plus tard parce que justement c'est pas assez abouti ou cohérent... ::|: 

Mais je comprend le besoin et l'envie de commencer par là, ça permet d'avoir vite quelque chose d'assez "concret".

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah oui mais sans les mécanismes fondamentaux... 
On construit pas un bâtiment en commencent par la façade et les enseignes, il tiendra jamais debout.
Le level design ne veut rien dire si tu n'as rien de concret niveau prog, tu créés des maisons, des trucs et des bidules mais ce sera forcement à chier puisque tu ne sais même pas quel mouvement ton perso va pouvoir faire, et dans quel lot de contraintes/circonstances propres à un gameplay intéressant il va évoluer... Enfin si, mais sur le papier. Et entre le papier et la réalité d'application, le gouffre est souvent assez large...

----------


## DarzgL

> Bah oui mais sans les mécanismes fondamentaux... 
> On construit pas un bâtiment en commencent par la façade et les enseignes, il tiendra jamais debout.
> Le level design ne veut rien dire si tu n'as rien de concret niveau prog, tu créés des maisons, des trucs et des bidules mais ce sera forcement à chier puisque tu ne sais même pas quel mouvement ton perso va pouvoir faire, et dans quel lot de contraintes/circonstances propres à un gameplay intéressant il va évoluer... Enfin si, mais sur le papier. Et entre le papier et la réalité d'application, le gouffre est souvent assez large...


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'UDK se présente comme un éditeur de maps, et comme il est assez rébarbatif niveau prog, on est tenté de mettre la charrue avant les bœufs. C'est sûr que c'est pas forcément bien, mais il faut y accrocher à leur langage à la con  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Ne t'inquiète pas Tyler, des gabarits on déjà été définis au préalable, de cette manière, en respectant les différentes dimensions déjà définies, le mapping peut progresser sans être désordonné par rapport à la programmation. Des plans on déjà été élaborer pour définir les zones de jeux et compagnies. Je te rassure on ne se lance pas dans l'aventure sans un minimum de préparation.

----------


## DarzgL

Alors tu arrives à t'en sortir pour la programmation ? Je te tire mon chapeau.

----------


## rOut

Mais est-ce qu'on pourra se taper des putes et vendre sa femme au moins ?

----------


## Mephisto

Y a plutôt interêt.  :tired: 

Et pour la caméra 3eme personne ? tu vas la laisser libre comme elle est actuellement sur les vidéos ou tu comptes la garder fixe dans le dos du héros ?

----------


## Froyok

> Y a plutôt interêt. 
> 
> Et pour la caméra 3eme personne ? tu vas la laisser libre comme elle est actuellement sur les vidéos ou tu comptes la garder fixe dans le dos du héros ?


Je la garderais libre, elle était justement fixe au départ.

----------


## Froyok

Plop, un poil en retard, mais plop quand même.



Tests de cristaux.



Une arche.



Un pilier.

----------


## DarzgL

Vraiment sympa. C'est toi qui fais l'architecture ?

----------


## Froyok

Non, pour les créations que j'ai posté, elles viennent de deux de mes level designer qui font également du modeling.

J'oubliais, vous pouvez voter aussi : http://www.moddb.com/games/exil

----------


## Akajouman

Franchement, un grand bravo!

----------


## Froyok

Bon, c'est les vacances, donc EXIL est un peu en pause, néanmoins je tente doucement à me mettre au high poly :

Je fait donc quelques test sur mon ancien muret
L'ancien : http://media.moddb.com/images/games/...1522/muret.jpg

Qui devient =>


Bon, ça reste du test, j'ai un bon tuto vidéo et c'est presque aussi fun que  photoshop !
Bon le muret est dégueulasse sur la gauche, je test tout simplement les différents "pinceaux" que j'ai à disposition.

----------


## Froyok

Cette fois-ci un modeling qui se terminera en vrai model, une falaise :

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hey froyok, j'étais en train de mater ton profil sur moddb pour voir comment ca fonctionnait et j'ai trouvé *ca*. 

Et ton post. Celui là aussi...


 :tired: 

Rassure moi, tu t'adonnes pas au vol et au plagiat quand même ?

----------


## Froyok

> Rassure moi, tu t'adonnes pas au vol et au plagiat quand même ?


Du tout, c'est tout simplement la même personne. Il nous à gracieusement autorisé à réutiliser certains models qu'il à déjà créé. Et il travaille sur EXIL.
Comment son mod (tales of wenda) et en WIP permanent et qu'il n'a aucun planning de fixé, il a proposé ses models pour Exil.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Du tout, c'est tout simplement la même personne. Il nous à gracieusement autorisé à réutiliser certains models qu'il à déjà créé. Et il travaille sur EXIL.
> Comment son mod (tales of wenda) et en WIP permanent et qu'il n'a aucun planning de fixé, il a proposé ses models pour Exil.


Excuse moi d'avoir imaginé que tu étais un affreux délinquant mais le doute était permis puisque le pseudo du bonhomme , à savoir choco, n'était pas dans ton staff ni dans tes "friends" et que tu ne nous avais pas présenté des screens persos des models mais les screens directement repris de la présentation du mod du monsieur.

Je suis quand même extrêmement déçu puisque tu avais présenté ces models comme des créations pour exil et qu'au final c'etait des créations pour "tales of wenda". Alors après c'est surement moi, je suis du genre à sacraliser l'inspiration et la création et que je ne comprends pas et ne peux même pas concevoir qu'un projet quel qu'il soit et dans n'importe quel domaine, puisse obtenir une personnalité et une âme avec des composants créés pour un autre...

Bref, c'est un brin intellectuellement et artistiquement malhonnête ton histoire. Je me sens floué. Je rentre chez moi le regard au sol, contemplant mes désillusions et mon amertume me sourirent de toutes leurs dents.

----------


## DarzgL

Bah moi ça me choque pas tellement, c'est courant de réutiliser des modèles d'un jeu à l'autre et ça se comprend quand on voit le travail que représente une modélisation. Donc du moment qu'on a quand même une part importante de création, ça devrait aller.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bah moi ça me choque pas tellement, c'est courant de réutiliser des modèles d'un jeu à l'autre et ça se comprend quand on voit le travail que représente une modélisation. Donc du moment qu'on a quand même une part importante de création, ça devrait aller.


Ah non c'est loin d'être courant, niveau background et identité  ca ne mène à rien.
Quand on prend l'exemple du sorte de mausolée ou de la dalle abimée, il y a des textures qui représente des ornements et qui ont été créés pour tales of bidule. Les réutiliser tels quels pour exil veut dire que ce dernier est un fourre tout qui n'a aucun background et qui s'accommode très bien de morceaux choisi à droite et à gauche.

En plus froyok nous ment quelque part puisqu'après nous avoir présenté les modèles sois disant créés pour exil, il ajoute "ils ont été créés par Ataru sur le log mudbox", alors que c'est un certain choco (qui à pu changer de pseudo c'est vrai) et apparemment sur le cry engine 2... De même il nous dit à un moment "mise en scène de plusieurs modèles ce n'est pas un niveau", bah ca c'est sur ce n'est même pas une mise en scène de plusieurs modèles mais un niveau d'un autre mod/jeu. D'ailleurs comme dit plus haut on n'a même pas de screens des modèles pris par froyok mais des screens directement repris de la présentation de l'autre.
Bon, loin de moi l'idée de jouer le flic mais quand ca commence comme cela, ca fini rarement d'une manière très heureuse et cohérente.

Ça plus le choix très périlleux et illogique de commencer la partie graphique avant même les rouages du gameplay et de la prog génerale... Hm, je suis songeur.

----------


## Froyok

> Ah non c'est loin d'être courant, niveau background et identité  ca ne mène à rien.
> Quand on prend l'exemple du sorte de mausolée ou de la dalle abimée, il y a des textures qui représente des ornements et qui ont été créés pour tales of bidule. Les réutiliser tels quels pour exil veut dire que ce dernier est un fourre tout qui n'a aucun background et qui s'accommode très bien de morceaux choisi à droite et à gauche.


T'excite pas, au lieu de me voir comme un méchant et de porter des allusion trompeuses, observe plutôt. C'est pas comme si il avait fait 300 models que j'avais ensuite importé dans exil, la on parle de 5/6 models maxi qui s'accrodent bien au jeu, et qui seront disséminé dans le jeu entier, dans de la à dire que c'est fourretout, surtout quand tu ne connais pas du tout le design et la charte graphique réservé à certaines parties du jeu, tu t'avances trop vite. De plus je chercherais jamais la facilité pour el projet, si on peut faire mieux, on le fera. Donc si ces models ne correspondent pas, je ne les aurais pas accepté. d'ailleurs, le "mausolée" ne sera peut-être pas repris...




> En plus froyok nous ment quelque part puisqu'après nous avoir présenté les modèles sois disant créés pour exil, il ajoute "ils ont été créés par Ataru sur le log mudbox", alors que c'est un certain choco (qui à pu changer de pseudo c'est vrai) et apparemment sur le cry engine 2... De même il nous dit à un moment "mise en scène de plusieurs modèles ce n'est pas un niveau", bah ca c'est sur ce n'est même pas une mise en scène de plusieurs modèles mais un niveau d'un autre mod/jeu. D'ailleurs comme dit plus haut on n'a même pas de screens des modèles pris par froyok mais des screens directement repris de la présentation de l'autre.
> Bon, loin de moi l'idée de jouer le flic mais quand ca commence comme cela, ca fini rarement d'une manière très heureuse et cohérente.


Sauf que ataru est son premier pseudo, et que nous fréquentons la même communauté de création. Son mod à commencé sous le source engine avec css (et il y a très longtemps de cela), puis il est passé à l'unreal engine (d'où la compatibilité assurée) et ce n'est que depuis août qu'il est passé sur le cryengine. de plus je n'ai fait que reprendre les screens mis à ma disposition par ataru, et non fait par moi, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de récupérer les dits models.
La partie du jeu actuellement en développement n'a d'ailleurs pas besoin de ces models.




> Ça plus le choix très périlleux et illogique de commencer la partie graphique avant même les rouages du gameplay et de la prog génerale... Hm, je suis songeur.


Pour moi tout se fait ensemble, mais pour un programmeur, c'est beaucoup plus motivant de savoir à quoi va servir sa programmation et de voir le résultât en visuel que de programmer quelque chose et de devoir attendre les modeleurs pour tester.

Ce n'est pas la peine d'être agressif cependant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

No prob mon froyok je ne faisais que donner mon avis, où tu as vu que j'étais agressif ? 

Pour le débat sur la modélisation avant la programmation des bases on en a déjà parlé plus haut et je n'ai pas changé d'avis, c'est bancal, risqué et vecteur de perte importante de temps.

----------


## Froyok

> No prob mon froyok je ne faisais que donner mon avis, où tu as vu que j'étais agressif ?


Je sais pas, le sentiment que j'ai eu...
"Tu ment lascar !"  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est le coté un peu abrupte du réveil après 4 h de sommeil et de l'absence de ton sur les forums.

----------


## Froyok

Modélisation d'enklave en cours :

----------


## DarzgL

> Modélisation d'enklave en cours :
> http://uppix.net/2/e/a/c605d243a16ec...031e28e7tt.jpg


Ca ferait pas un peu robot ?  :nawak:

----------


## Froyok

> Ca ferait pas un peu robot ?


Du tout, en fait les jambes du personnages sont renforcée avec quelque lamelles de métal, ainsi qu'une protection au genoux, tout le reste sera des vêtement en cuir.

----------


## Mephisto

> Du tout, en fait les jambes du personnages sont renforcée avec quelque lamelles de métal, ainsi qu'une protection au genoux, tout le reste sera des vêtement en *cuir.*


Oublie pas la moustache.  ::o: 


Pas de pièces d'armures, même éparses, pour le haut du corps ? 


Sinon ça avance le high poly ?

----------


## Froyok

> Oublie pas la moustache. 
> 
> 
> Pas de pièces d'armures, même éparses, pour le haut du corps ?


Il aura surement une barbe !  :B): 
Pour les pièce d'armure, à voir, mais sa décrédibiliserais (oui j'aime les néologismes) son côté acrobatique. Car un mec avec une armure sautant sur tout ce qui bouge...  ::ninja:: 





> Sinon ça avance le high poly ?


La falaise ?
Faut que je la refasse, quelques soucis avec son low poly (la base donc), ce qui fait que le low poly est mauvais et donc à jeter.


Si tout va bien, courant la semaine, j'aurais quelques artwork du premier niveau du jeu, la plage !

----------


## Darkath

> Il aura surement une barbe ! 
> Pour les pièce d'armure, à voir, mais sa décrédibiliserais (oui j'aime les néologismes) son côté acrobatique. Car un mec avec une armure sautant sur tout ce qui bouge...


Pour moi ça me pose beaucoup moins problème qu'une jambe mécanique  :WTF:

----------


## Froyok

> Pour moi ça me pose beaucoup moins problème qu'une jambe mécanique


Attend donc de voir la texture avant de penser à un robot, quelques triangles comme ça ne sont pas très parlant.

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais je suis d'accord, attendons de voir une fois texturé, n'empêche que des bottes renforcées avec du metal, j'ai peur que ça décrédibilise aussi son coté acrobatique.  :;): 

Quand je parlais de pièces d'armures sur le reste du corps, je parlais pas d'une armure palouf wow touch, mais à quelque chose de plus leger, comme une épauliere en cuir d'un seul coté, ou des protege poignets, quelquechose de sobre et classieux.  :B):

----------


## Froyok

Voilà le pantalon pour vous rassurer, ce lui qui me sert de modèle et d'inspiration :


[EDIT] Hop :

----------


## DarzgL

Le genou est assez bizarre, si tu vois ce que ja veux dire, les mollets m'ont l'air un peu trop décalés par rapport aux cuisses.

----------


## Froyok

Ouais j'ai aussi ce sentiment, je vais voir pour rétablir tout ça.
C'est surement du au fait la le mollet est bien droit contrairement au reste.

----------


## Froyok

Une petit art de la plage, comme prévu, avec et sans retouches :

----------


## rOut

On dirait la plage de warrior within !  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> On dirait la plage de warrior within !


Bizarre, c'est pas du tout l'impression que j'ai eu...
Ça dois faire longtemps que j'y ai joué. Notez que Kasselfe s'est inspiré aussi de risen pour réaliser la plage.

----------


## DarzgL

Je préfère celui qui est au milieu.

----------


## Froyok

Du frais :

----------


## Tyler Durden

Du frais... avec du vieux (le fond). Je doute que tu acceptes que ton poissonnier te file une truite avec des restes d'une ancienne.

Remboursez!

----------


## Froyok

::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

Bon, restructuration du groupe actuellement, nous faisons suite à un départ d'un membre. Donc réorganisation et poil de cul de mammouth.
Donc pas de nouvelles avant quelque jours.
Sauf si vous pensez à me fêter un joyeux anniversaire.

----------


## Mephisto

Du moment que tu prévois pas de renommer le jeu en EXIL Forever, tu peux prendre tout le temps que tu veux.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

> Du moment que tu prévois pas de renommer le jeu en EXIL Forever, tu peux prendre tout le temps que tu veux.


Bon je peux quand même donner des infos hein !  ::P: 


En ce moment nous ne sommes que 4 actifs sur le projet.
Moi : je touche pas mal à la programmation et aussi au premier niveua du jeu, la plage.
Belzaran : travaille sur son propre niveau, à commencé à réaliser quelques énigmes et scripts (il découvre comme moi les scripts avec unreal).
HappyBlueFrog (Marianne) : Toujours sur Varia.
Kasselfe : Réalise encore divers artwork pour mieux nous guider.
Les autres sont en standby.

Et pour la route :


 
La plage est encore en wip bien entendu...
Mais vous pouvez ainsi voir une première partie.

----------


## Mephisto

Cool, ça commence à ressembler à quelquechose ton systeme de corniches.  ::): 


Par contre le personnage fait encore trop robot.  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

J'y ai longuement réfléchis. Je ne souhaite plus continuer ce projet qui aura bientôt occupé 2 ans de ma vie. C'est dur mais je n'ai plus la force de continuer. Je l'arrête pas vraiment à cause d'un manque de motivation, mais plutôt parce que cela tourne en rond et n'arrive à rien. C'est moi le fautif : j'ai jamais été capable de concrétiser mon idée correctement et j'ai toujours laissé ceux travaillant avec moi dans le flou. Ajouté à cela le fait que le projet n'avance pas depuis quelque mois, que je n'arrive pas à travailler en équipe et à diriger les gens. J'ai plus la force de continuer le projet et de me battre pour qu'il ne coule pas. J'ai plus la force de courir après les gens pour leur demander du boulot et de les attendre. 
Je préfère donc le stopper.

Je suis vraiment désoler d'avoir embêté CanardPC et surtout Half avec mon projet pour qu'au final cela finisse comme ça.

*Voilà, EXIL, c'est fini.*
Je suis fatigué du projet qui m'aura sucé jusqu'à la moelle.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Lionel ?

----------


## Froyok

Presque.

----------


## Anonyme957

> J'y ai longuement réfléchis. Je ne souhaite plus continuer ce projet qui aura bientôt occupé 2 ans de ma vie. C'est dur mais je n'ai plus la force de continuer. Je l'arrête pas vraiment à cause d'un manque de motivation, mais plutôt parce que cela tourne en rond et n'arrive à rien. C'est moi le fautif : j'ai jamais été capable de concrétiser mon idée correctement et j'ai toujours laissé ceux travaillant avec moi dans le flou. Ajouté à cela le fait que le projet n'avance pas depuis quelque mois, que je n'arrive pas à travailler en équipe et à diriger les gens. J'ai plus la force de continuer le projet et de me battre pour qu'il ne coule pas. J'ai plus la force de courir après les gens pour leur demander du boulot et de les attendre. 
> Je préfère donc le stopper.
> 
> Je suis vraiment désoler d'avoir embêté CanardPC et surtout Half avec mon projet pour qu'au final cela finisse comme ça.
> 
> *Voilà, EXIL, c'est finit.*
> Je suis fatigué du projet qui m'aura sucé jusqu'à la moelle.

----------


## Dark Fread

:Emo:

----------


## Anonyme957

> http://www.cheminsdememoire.gouv.fr/...antTombe01.jpg




NOOOO-  ::'(:

----------


## Guest

C'est con ça avait l'air bien.

----------


## b0b0

> http://uppix.net/7/8/b/0a0e1fad6b64e...1f921527tt.jpg
> Bon, ça reste du test, j'ai un bon tuto vidéo et c'est presque aussi fun que  photoshop !
> Bon le muret est dégueulasse sur la gauche, je test tout simplement les différents "pinceaux" que j'ai à disposition.


J'ai jamais vu un twix aussi bien modélisé  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est con ça avait l'air bien.


Whoaw, un message comme celui-la, venant de toi, je sais pas trop quoi dire.

----------


## kilfou

Il se fout de ta gueule.

De rien.

----------


## Anonyme871

Oui, Oni il est méchant.

----------


## Guest

Bah en fait j'en sais rien, j'ai pas suivi.

Mais pourquoi tu le finis pas ton jeu ? T'as cerné tes défauts, c'est bien. Maintenant tu termines ça, même si ça te prend deux, trois ans. Va au bout, et t'en retireras forcément quelque chose. Là, tout ce à quoi t'auras droit, c'est des regrets (et ma méchanceté).

----------


## Dark Fread

> Là, tout ce à quoi t'auras droit, c'est des regrets (et ma méchanceté).


Bah tu l'as dit, au moins il a pu cerner les défauts à ne pas reproduire dans un futur projet.

----------


## Anonyme957

> J'ai jamais vu un twix aussi bien modélisé


 :^_^: 

 :Bave:

----------


## Guest

> Bah tu l'as dit, au moins il a pu cerner les défauts à ne pas reproduire dans un futur projet.


Quand tu pars sur un échec que tu t'es toi même infligé, tu diminues les chances qu'il y ait un "futur projet" mené à terme.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais arrêtez, respectez un peu les morts, vous allez pas gueuler en tutu dans un cimetière parce que vous êtes passé devant.
Le mec c'est un petit jeune fragile bien sous tout rapport (tête de con gothiko pouet pouet, ok), il présente son projet, on vous a pas vu une seule fois sur ce topic pour le soutenir, et quand il tombe la tronche la première dans la cuvette, vous débarquez comme des gros ploucs pour flooder.

----------


## Froyok

Tyler je t'aime !  :Emo:

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais, vous êtes des vilains pas beaux, vous aimeriez que je vienne un soir de cuite piétinez le cadavre de votre chat vous ?  :tired: 

Froyok tenait son projet à bout de bras depuis déjà un moment, avec plus ou moins de soutien sur le forum ( on est loin des centaines de posts pour Era Vulgaris par exemple ), visiblement il a du faire face à des difficultés avec les gens dont il s'était entouré, pour finir par abandonner son gosse au bord de l'autoroute, je doute qu'il ai besoin qu'on l'enfonce un peu plus.  ::|: 

Tout ce que je te souhaite Froyok c'est d'assumer l'entière responsabilité de cet échec, et d'en tirer les conséquences, pas comme Jospin en te retirant du dev indé, mais en revenant avec un nouveau projet de derrière les fagots, peut être un peu moins ambitieux, que tu pourrais mener seul ou avec un staff réduit mais motivé et en ne répétant pas les erreurs de Exil. 

Et puis rien ne t'empêche de ressuciter Exil sous une autre forme, un jeu en 2D mêlant phases de plate forme et infiltration/combat en vue de coté avec une patte graphique un peu "peinture à l'aquarelle", ça rendrait tout aussi bien je pense.  ::rolleyes::  

Je t'attends au tournant mec !  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais, vous êtes des vilains pas beaux, vous aimeriez que je vienne un soir de cuite piétinez le cadavre de votre chat vous ? 
> 
> Froyok tenait son projet à bout de bras depuis déjà un moment, avec plus ou moins de soutien sur le forum ( on est loin des centaines de posts pour Era Vulgaris par exemple ), visiblement il a du faire face à des difficultés avec les gens dont il s'était entouré, pour finir par abandonner son gosse au bord de l'autoroute, je doute qu'il ai besoin qu'on l'enfonce un peu plus.


Merci !  :;): 




> Tout ce que je te souhaite Froyok c'est d'assumer l'entière responsabilité de cet échec, et d'en tirer les conséquences, pas comme Jospin en te retirant du dev indé, mais en revenant avec un nouveau projet de derrière les fagots, peut être un peu moins ambitieux, que tu pourrais mener seul ou avec un staff réduit mais motivé et en ne répétant pas les erreurs de Exil.


Je te rassure, j'ai déjà un projet en tête, je travaille déjà dessus, dans un tout autre registre, et cette fois-ci : seul !




> Et puis rien ne t'empêche de ressuciter Exil sous une autre forme, un jeu en 2D mêlant phases de plate forme et infiltration/combat en vue de coté avec une patte graphique un peu "peinture à l'aquarelle", ça rendrait tout aussi bien je pense.


Braid 2 ?  :tired:

----------


## pakk

J'ai jamais posté ici vu que je me contentais de lurker, mais ton projet avait l'air sympa.
Dommage qu'il soit avorté, quoi qu'il en soit, bon courage pour le prochain.

----------


## alegria unknown

D'ailleurs pas de topic sur LLOE, ton nouveau projet découvert sur ton site ? J'aime bien l'ambiance boisée orangée, ça me rappelle un peu l'ambiance visuelle de Twin Peaks, l'hôtel du Grand Nord...

En tout cas bon courage pour cette nouvelle création !

----------


## Froyok

> D'ailleurs pas de topic sur LLOE, ton nouveau projet découvert sur ton site ? J'aime bien l'ambiance boisée orangée, ça me rappelle un peu l'ambiance visuelle de Twin Peaks, l'hôtel du Grand Nord...
> 
> En tout cas bon courage pour cette nouvelle création !


Non, je préfère pas en parler pour le moment, c'est encore moins travaillé qu'exil, je développe à peine le concept. C'est trop flou pour apporter un quelconque intérêt.
De plus, je préfère bosser dessus que d'en parler, mon "dev-blog" me sert avant tout de portfolio et d'archives, rien de plus.

----------


## alegria unknown

Tu fais bien, c'est plus sage.

----------

